# question for boxers



## Ric Flair (Apr 5, 2006)

Question for boxers who have had their nose broken or injured in a fight.

Once you were hit in the nose and have it broken, how did you react?  Did you continue fighting or simply was forced to stop fighting and deal with the  pain?


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Apr 5, 2006)

I am not a boxer, but I train with several professional fighters who have had their noses broken.  Not one of them ever stopped during a fight because of a broken nose.  One eventually had to stop because he was bleeding so badly from his nose that he could not breathe any longer through it and the doctor stopped the fight.


----------



## swiftpete (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm not a boxer but I've had my nose busted and it didn't stop me either. Maybe i just wasn't hit hard enough though cos if tyson broke it for me i don't think I'd keep on going.


----------



## Ric Flair (Apr 5, 2006)

swiftpete said:
			
		

> I'm not a boxer but I've had my nose busted and it didn't stop me either. Maybe i just wasn't hit hard enough though cos if tyson broke it for me i don't think I'd keep on going.


 
What about Tyson biting it off? LOL that would stop anyone from continuing right? LOL


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 5, 2006)

I use to box and kick box and I broke my nose too. A broken nose will force you to breath through your mouth (that&#8217;s bad) but it will never stop a determined foe.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 5, 2006)

Agreed. I've had my nose broken several times over the years. It's sucky but it's not enough to make someone stop.


----------



## Cujo (Apr 6, 2006)

I used to kick-box had my nose broke. I was literally "saved by the bell". I don't recall it hurting, but then again I coudn't find my corner at the end of the round. Next round I had to mouth breath and that was not a good thing but I finished the fight. (lost by decision).
Pax
Cujo


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 6, 2006)

Have you broken a nose before? Do you find yourself targetting a broken nose or a cut during a fight?


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 11, 2006)

I've not had mine broken either, yet. But I've talked about it w/ several fighters who have. One guy said he was really out of it when it happened. @ pro kickboxers I talked with said it didn't faze them a bit. One guy nose was gushing blood, but he didn't care. He was really cheesed-off at his opponent cuz he kept stickin' his tongue out at him during the fight. "I wanted to rip his tongue out & hang it on my wall," he told me. The fight was stopped due to the amount of blood. He was quite angry about the stoppage.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 11, 2006)

> Have you broken a nose before?


Already asked and answered.





> Do you find yourself targetting a broken nose or a cut during a fight?


No, but one time I messed up a guy&#8217;s eye and was about to hit the eye again when I stopped myself and hit him in the other eye messing it up too.

Btw this KOed guy


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 12, 2006)

A fighter with sympathy? Killer instinct please!​


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 17, 2006)

Seriously though, From my experience, I would concur with others here. A broken nose did not stop any of the fights from continuing.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 17, 2006)

broken my nose four times so far, none of them stopped me from keeping on keeping on.

first time was a wrestling match.  the ref ended the match cos it wouldn't stop bleeding.  i remember being really hacked off because i didn't feel hurt.

on the other hand, i once dropped a baby on my nose two days after i broke it working security.  that HUUUUUUUUURT.  made me want to cry.


----------

